
My Honest Review About Scaler Academy by Scaler Mentee Ved Sinha - sonalid1705
https://medium.com/@vedofficial10/my-honest-review-about-scaler-academy-3365462d7f6d
======
sonalid1705
Our Scaler Academy community aim at providing aspiring coders a platform to
grow and transform into a better version of themselves. It gives us great
pleasure to share this testimonial by one of our Scaler Mentee, Ved Sinha.

